# 2013 morel season



## [email protected]_com (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey 
A huge thank you to all who ordered our book. All orders have now be placed in the mail This may be the last year we offer the morelbook due to continuously rising costs or we may raise the price considersbly
Thanks again
JimMck

www.morelbook.com


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

What if i want my money back?


----------

